# Help Please; Confused



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

First off great forum. I have been lurking XDA for some time, then found this forum. Bright folks here. Unfortunately, I am not one apparently.

I have just rooted my Mesmerize. Used SuperOneClick, everything went smoothly. I did it mainly for Titanium Backup; not necessarily for anything fancy. I do know my limitations.

Anyway, I looked at ROM Manager- seemed interesting, so I downloaded it. I really wanted a Nandroid backup. ROM Manager doesn't work for the Mesmerize, so I searched and searched. Found this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=324

and it is helpful, but I am unsure what exactly to do to get what I want: I simply want CWM for the nandroid backup. Possibly flash a custom rom later, but for now, the backup.

So, here are my questions, and I apologize for being so basic. I have searched for the better part of 2 days but haven't found exactly what I am looking for. And I am running the latest version of 2.2.1. No mods, only root.

1) With the linked directions, can I just stop at Step 2 to get the backup? And, assuming I use Odin to flash, do I need the zip file? I have read instructions at XDA to use Odin to install the .tar file, then reboot to recovery and install the zip. Do I do both?

2) Once I get past step 1, how do I do the backup?

3) Lastly, supposedly US Cellular is going to be dropping GB soon. Will I need to unroot to install it from the mini-kies, or will that installation unroot it automatically? I understand I will probably lose root, but only temporarily until SuperOneClick unroots GB (may do that already?)

Thanks in advance, and again my apologies.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty much to accomplish what your after all you need to do is Odin a recovery to the phone. Then boot into the recovery by shutting down the phone and holding the power, volume up and volume down button all at the sane time till you see the Samsung logo. Then once you're in recovery. Use the volume button to scroll down to backup/restore. Use the back button to select. Then do the same thing but select backup. Then if you need to restore you do he same thing but instead of choosing backup you choose restore. Keep in mind you only Odin the recovery once. If you need a recovery to Odin I have a few in my dropbox


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you very much scarmon25 for the quick response. I followed everything up until the part about "Odin the recovery once". I assume you mean I only need to put that on there one time? Then after the GB update I would have to do that again, right? And, no need to do the .tar then the .zip? Just the .tar with Odin?

Also, what do you mean by you have a recovery to Odin?

Sorry to be so dense... and thanks for not making me out to be an idiot.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

You're fine. Yeah. You only Odin the recovery once. Unless you update the phone or take it back to stock in which you would have to Odin it again. As for the files types. .tar files are for Odin. They go into to PDA slot. .zips are one of two things. They are Daugherty made to.be flashed in a recovery. Or Odin files that need to be unzipped. The way to determine.would be the OP where you got the file. If you are simply wanting to make a nandroid. Then Odin the file I have linked and the follow the before mentioned instructions for getting into recovery and making the backup. If I need to go farther in depth I can.

http://db.tt/rmWls9k


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks again. On a Mac tonight, have a PC in a few days. If I understand correctly, I dl Odin on the PC and run it, then dl the linked file you have there. Open the linked file, run it through the .tar slot in Odin (following the previous instructions). Once I get that flashed and get into recovery, follow the instructions for the Nandroid. Right? (I assume the linked file will work on Froyo 2.2.1 stock). Then ROM Manager would recognize the CWM recovery, and I could install and use ROM Manager.

And with regard to the root; do I need to unroot before I apply the USCC GB update through kies mini?

Edit: This doesn't erase anything on the phone does it? (Other than stock recovery)


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Almost. Put the .tar file in the PDA slot. And no Keis will work if you're rooted. But I may hold off on the recovery cause I have heard that it will not work if there is a custom recovery image on the phone. You may try just using the stock gingerbread thread. Phidelt who is an amazing developer just posted a prerooted stock gingerbread file made for Odin. And since there is currently no way to root GB once its on the phone. This may be a better option for you.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Then one he posted is the same thing that comes in Keis. Its just been rooted and made for Odin. It will most likely be easier than using Keis


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah I agree with you on Phidelt. Read about him on XDA, and here. I assume I would use it the same way I would use what you posted: dl Odin (any particular version?) then put the .tar in the PDA slot?

Is there any greater chance of bricking the phone using Phidelt's way than using kies? I have used kies before- not Odin. I guess since his is "official" I could update it through regular channels.

Once I get my head wrapped around this, I may write Rooting for Dummies.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Truthfully its damn near impossible to brick this phone. Me personally. I would go the Odin route. When you download the file it will be a zip. Unzip it. There will be a .tar.md5 file and and a .pit file. The .tar.md5 goes into PDA and the .pit goes into PIT. That's it. I would use the latest version which I believe is linked in that thread as well. But thats how I would do it. I don't use Keis anymore.


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

I couldn't find a link to the proper Odin file. I am sure I saw one somewhere though, but don't know which version to use. Also, I saw where Phidelt said not to partition. Will I lose settings or anything if I flash this with Odin?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah when you Odin it wipes the phone and flashes the new version of Android. So this in when you would want to use titanium backup to backup your apps. If you let Google backup your contacts then they will restore in their own as soon as you sign back in. One sec and I will link you too the post that has the file.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's the post with the file in it. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3922&page=9&p=82122&viewfull=1


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was thinking that. So do I lose pics and everything with Odin? All of that is stored (I think) on the external SD.

Edit: didn't see an Odin file in that post. I got Phidelt's download though.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

No you won't loose anything stored on the SD card. Just apps and app data.


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Found Odin 1.3. Do I need to download any Samsung/Android drivers (like Keis or Keis-mini) prior to using Odin?


----------



## djsp00kyk (Aug 27, 2011)

dukefan71 said:


> Found Odin 1.3. Do I need to download any Samsung/Android drivers (like Keis or Keis-mini) prior to using Odin?


Yes you do need the samsung usb drivers installed to use Odin. You should not need Keis just the usb drivers but i have run across a case where i had to load Keis to Odin a samsung captivate. I have never had to install Keis for the mesmerize/showcase though just the usb drivers should be all.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, now who's gonna run through flashing ROMs with him?? ((Totally kidding)) I sense the nervousness in you young skywalker, but Scar is right. Damn near impossible to brick this phone. Just as long as you can get it into download mode, you can usually flash out of trouble...


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

phince1 said:


> Ok, now who's gonna run through flashing ROMs with him?? .


 And the force is strong with you. You read my mind. I was coming here to post that very question. Only thing that has me a little concerned are the threads about frying sd cards.

BTW, where would one get the drivers necessary?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Go to Samsung's website. Look for USB drivers for the i500.


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

Got em. Samsung Mesmerize drivers from Samsung's website. Running Windows XP. 
Here is what I have done: 1)Downloaded and installed Odin 1.3. 2)Downloaded the Mesmerize drivers from Samsung website. Install tomorrow.
Here is what I ultimately want: 1) rooted GB (Phidelts?) 2) CWM recovery and nandroid backup. That's pretty much it. Maybe Heinz57 or Cyanogen later. Right now, simple.

What's the best way? DL the full GB version, then apply Phidelts root, then recovery? Suggestions please.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Personally, having tried most ROMs I would flash CWM4_fixed_for_CM7 in Odin, then download the latest CM7, put it on your SD card, and install the zip in CWM4. I promise you will be blown away...
*edit* Wipe data, cach, and dalvik before you install the zip


----------



## dukefan71 (Aug 29, 2011)

phince1 said:


> download the latest CM7, put it on your SD card, and install the zip in CWM4. I promise you will be blown away...
> *edit* Wipe data, cach, and dalvik before you install the zip


Latest "stable", or "pre-nightly"? Currently on Phidelt's rooted GB.


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pre-nightly. Here: http://kan.gd/xss


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Keep in mind you will need to Odin back to ee19 before flashing cm7. The eh09 modem breaks SMS/mms in mtd roms like cm7


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Keep in mind you will need to Odin back to ee19 before flashing cm7. The eh09 modem breaks SMS/mms in mtd roms like cm7


Really? Hmm...


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. Dfgas put that out on his twitter the other day. So all you have to do is Odin ee19. Then Odin the cwm4. Then boot to recovery and flash cm7 or whichever MTD ROM you're wanting.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Yeah. Dfgas put that out on his twitter the other day. So all you have to do is Odin ee19. Then Odin the cwm4. Then boot to recovery and flash cm7 or whichever MTD ROM you're wanting.


It's also noted in the thread. Like the 3rd post.


----------

